# OBAMA IS PRESIDENT!



## Linkiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG! Discuss.


----------



## science (Nov 5, 2008)

FIRST! ...



Spoiler: ...



black man to be president


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

second



Spoiler



linkiboy is back? o.O


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

What the hell why didn't anyone vote for me ):


----------



## science (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> What the hell why didn't anyone vote for me ):



The ballot was confusing


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 5, 2008)

hm. he seems to have won by a lot


Spoiler



i voted for you linki!


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 5, 2008)

I KNOW!!! YES!!!!! NOW DAVE CHAPELLE CAN SAY "BYAH!"


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Nov 5, 2008)

YAY!

Change.

We haz it.


----------



## TheSpade (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you, America, for having sense for the first time in eight freaking years!  Keep it up!


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay!!! No crazy Palin for president!!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> What the hell why didn't anyone vote for me ):



I think you won Atlantis. Unfortunately they have .0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000001 electoral votes, and is not exactly a state... yet.


----------



## Gore (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW I just realized this isn't a joke.
Just reassure me, this is actually what has happened, yes?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

TheSpade said:
			
		

> Thank you, America, for having sense for the first time in eight freaking years!  Keep it up!



America always had sense, but for the last 8 years weve had mass election fraud, I dont see why that should change now!

Rest assured any President we have is a puppet!




vote linki


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Nov 5, 2008)

Yessir, Gore.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone actually feel he was a better guy to run this country? I mean, looking at how he become president...it seems kind of sad to me (b/c he's black, young, and a democrat)

If Mccain was a democrat..I think this election would've had a huge turn...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 5, 2008)

Hurray! Obama actually won!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh btw Obama was born in Kenya, hes not legally entitled to be president, watch them drop that on him so they can spark race riots and bring in a police state!


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 5, 2008)

uhhh Obama isn't president (yet)


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, he won by a landslide.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> uhhh Obama isn't president (yet)



He is, McCain conceded the election!


----------



## illumina (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh btw Obama was born in Kenya, hes not legally entitled to be president, watch them drop that on him so they can spark race riots and bring in a police state!


He was born in Hawaii. I love ignorant posts that speak "facts".


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 5, 2008)

It's going to interesting to see how the democratic house turns out.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Nov 5, 2008)

But he won...

OH I get what you're saying.


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oops I see it now Yay Obama


----------



## War (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> sjones900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard some crazy rumor or something that McCain was born in Panama? O_________O


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 5, 2008)

127 electoral votes for McCain to..327 for Obama?  

Yeouch, the gap was more than double what McCain got.


----------



## RebelX (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, I just watched it on MSNBC.

But I'm so fucking pissed, I missed the moment he got over 270 electoral votes! I was watching Family Matters and I switched to it and I was like "WTF I FUCKING MISSED IT!!!!! DAMMIT!!"

Does anyone happen to have the video from MSNBC of when he won? xD I know it's pretty soon but I would like to see it, just to watch it unfold...


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 5, 2008)

Hah. of course.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

illumina said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No theres massive doubts as to where he was actually born, and there are raging debates going on as to whether he should be allowed to hold the presidency.

Even Obamas  paternal grandmother says he was born in Kenya, not Hawaii!

Google that if you dont believe me, when so many people, experts are unsure, dont come out and call someone ignorant!

I probably know much more about the subject then you!


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

The popular vote was only a difference of 2,000,000...But the electoral vote was a bit dif =/


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah correct! Theres doubts as to both candidates eligibility to hold the presidency!


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 5, 2008)

Popular vote doesn't mean all that much, just the electoral vote.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

obama kicks ass, i mean what would america and the rest of the world want

war, or less war?

obama isnt for war, or against it (i think) wheras the other guy SERVED in a war now who do you think would make more wars?

and i hope obama doesent become an idiot like george bush, he made many people die

heres a joke

after george bush heard that in 1.5 billion years the sun would run out of gas george made a disision he would make every thing right.....

what did he do?

he send 5 million soldiers to the sun


oh yeah, good job obama


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama was born in Hawaii, already confirmed by the state officials.  McCain was born in Panama, probably most likely on a U.S. base since his father was an admiral of the U.S. Navy.

Both are eligible to run and hold the presidential office.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Google that


----------



## illumina (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> No theres massive doubts as to where he was actually born, and there are raging debates going on as to whether he should be allowed to hold the presidency.
> 
> Even Obamas  paternal grandmother says he was born in Kenya, not Hawaii!
> 
> ...


Massive doubts? Really? 
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn227/P...Certificate.jpg

I suggest you read http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/citizen.asp 

Again, I stick to my original post. Educate yourself.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2008)

how do you spell the new presidents name? A..N...T..I...-C..H... oh wait.


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Google that


LOL IS OBAMA BLACK ROFL


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah! We still gave to wait till January though....


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 5, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> how do you spell the new presidents name? A..N...T..I...-C..H... oh wait.


Wow.  The only letter you got right in there was an A.  You fail first-grade spelling.  Prepare for deletion.
lol y so sirius


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank god.

Today at work I had the news station on the radio, so many people were very interested and absolutely none were in favour of mccain.

Hat's off to Mccain though, he gave a good speech congratulating Obama.


Well done everyone that voted


----------



## superkrm (Nov 5, 2008)

good times good times


----------



## Gore (Nov 5, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> obama kicks ass, i mean what would america and the rest of the world want
> 
> war, or less war?
> 
> ...


LET US ALL LISTEN TO THE WISDOM OF THE TWELVE YEAR OLD BOY FROM AUSTRALIA.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> how do you spell the new presidents name? A..N...T..I...-C..H... oh wait.


Edit: link removed


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

Please explain why you guys even voted for Obama? I mean seriously, I can not think of any way how he is better than mccain.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2008)

i did not.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Please explain why you guys even voted for Obama? I mean seriously, I can not think of any way how he is better than mccain.


Affirmative action lmao


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

@pimpmynintendo: i suggest u remove that link. it could be offensive


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 5, 2008)

His speech is on RIGHT NOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY im alive to see a half black president


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> obama kicks ass, i mean what would america and the rest of the world want
> 
> war, or less war?
> 
> ...



Obama said he was against the war then backtracked on it, time will tell what his stance on the war actually is.


As for McCain serving in Vietnam, who would you rather have leading the country and sending our soldiers into war? Someone who has never served in the army and dosent know what it involves? Or someone who has fought and bled for the country, and knows exactly what he is leading the country into?

Bush was a draft dodger, and he was a massive warmonger and he has led  America into two illegal wars and caused hundreds of thousands of deaths!


----------



## lookout (Nov 5, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Please explain why you guys even voted for Obama? I mean seriously, I can not think of any way how he is better than mccain.




Reason I sick of McCain saying over and over again.... "My friends"...


----------



## cepheus (Nov 5, 2008)

Palin was hot while she lasted...XD

congrats to Obama and props to McCain.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama is against the american dream and is all for middle class families dishing money out to lower class while the upper class gets out of doing it like they do with most other things.
Also he wants to turn this country bilingual.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Obama!


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Obama is against the american dream and is all for middle class families dishing money out to lower class while the upper class gets out of doing it like they do with most other things.
> Also he wants to turn this country bilingual.



It's over, you can stop already!  Your dude lost. Save it for 2012.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 5, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually feel he was a better guy to run this country? I mean, looking at how he become president...it seems kind of sad to me (b/c he's black, young, and a democrat)
> 
> If Mccain was a democrat..I think this election would've had a huge turn...



No I don't.  Your list is incomplete as you're missing moderately undefined change and a massive outright hatred towards Bush and the electorate taking it out on the RNC on the whole as a repeat revenge play of 2006.  If it were these two and Bush had been not a f'up to so many and hated he would have lost.  But, hell...it's a little late to care now as socialist-democracy just came to USA.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

If any of you guys actually know economy, Obama' s plan doesn't help increase GDP thus helping our economy. All it does is change the holder of money and aggregate spending. Helps out the poor people but our economy does not get any better -.-


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama supported most of bush' s proposal FYI.


----------



## dukenukethis (Nov 5, 2008)

I did a write in: RON PAUL!! he's the man!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

All Im saying is Obama is not the saviour he has been made out to be, both candidates are tainted, Obama in particular is a massively inexperienced politician.

Time will tell how good a president he will be, dont get sucked into the hype!

Dont believe everything you read, dont believe me, judge for yourself.

Dont believe a birth certificate you get online either, I can photoshop one now, in two minutes, saying he was born on Mars brother!  Dont underestimate what his supporters in the media can leak out just to hush the rumours! Politics is a seriously dirty business, eight years of Bush should have taught us all that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Probably a strange question to most but I'm curious so I gotta ask.  How many people who are happy that Obama won are happy mostly because he's the first non-white president?


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2008)

I cant believe people are still bitching about Obama. He won get over it. Face facts, hes the best option we have.



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Probably a strange question to most but I'm curious so I gotta ask.  How many people who are happy that Obama are happy mostly because he's the first non-white president?


rephrase your question please.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

i agree with p1ngpong, you guys need to stop following the media and do some personal research sometimes...Frustrates so much on why Obama became President. The race should've been closer but most people who voted that were black voted him b/c they wanted to "see change"...who was to say obama's change was to be better than mccains? I already proved it was worse. Other's who voted him president for change b/c he was democrat and bring about new and better change was also pointless...I mean, Mccain already explain his ideas to help the fix the incompetence of our congress. How was Obama's any greater? The biggest thing that should've dissuade you guys from making Obama president is... Can you imagine him being the Commander in Chief of the US...when he clearly has no experience in that field? I am not saying he is going to be a bad president but why the hell did our nation put our lives in a weaker candidate?


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Pimpmynintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> i agree with p1ngpong, you guys need to stop following the media and do some personal research sometimes...Frustrates so much on why Obama became President. The race should've been closer but most people who voted that were black voted him b/c they wanted to "see change"...who was to say obama's change was to be better than mccains? I already proved it was worse. Other's who voted him president for change b/c he was democrat was also pointless...I mean, Mccain already explain his ideas to help the fix the incompetence of our congress. How was Obama's any greater? The biggest thing that should've dissuade you guys from making Obama president is... Can you imagine him being the Chief Executive Officer of the US...when he clearly has no experience in that field? I am not saying he is going to be a bad president but why the hell did our nation put our lives in a weaker candidate?


I would respond to that but I dont want to get into another flame war. I see this thread heading towards the way the gay marriage thread ended.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I cant believe people are still bitching about Obama. He won get over it. Face facts, hes the best option we have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rephrase it how?  What I mean is how many are happy because he really is the best choice and will take America back to it's root ideals and how many are happy simply because having a non-white president makes them feel like they are living in more progressive, less racist country.

Is that any better?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ...How many people...are happy that Obama [won] mostly because he's the first non-white president?



Don't really care, though it's obviously historic. But he's an inspirational speaker who seems to speak right from the heart. That's rare in politics.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is better. I was being mean it was just poorly structured.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not flaming when both sides are willing to listen to the others perspective. I am all ears.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well so far this is a nice debate, as long as no idiots jump in talking crap its perfectly fine to state your points!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What I mean is how many are happy because he really is the best choice and will take America back to it's root ideals and how many are happy simply because having a non-white president makes them feel like they are living in more progressive, less racist country.


Why can't it be both? It is possible that he will be both black and a reasonably good president. 

He's also very thin and pretty, which is a plus.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 5, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I cant believe people are still bitching about Obama. He won get over it. Face facts, hes the best option we have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, it's been like 10 minutes, people will still be angry


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 5, 2008)

dukenukethis said:
			
		

> I did a write in: RON PAUL!! he's the man!


RP 2012!


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 5, 2008)

im not going to risk it and besides im only online because im waiting on a download. Its almost finished but its good to hear you guys are willing to listen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it, I'd rather someone tell me the question didn't make sense.  My grammar skills aren't the greatest.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 why thank you kind man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes i know you were being scarcastic)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can be both, I'm just curious as to how many people see it as a major factor in their choice.

Plus I don't find him that pretty, a little mascara wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It can be both, I'm just curious as to how many people see it as a major factor in their choice.
> 
> Plus I don't find him that pretty, a little mascara wouldn't hurt.


I think most people voted for him because they thought he was the better choice. There have been black candidates before that didn't get nearly as much of the black vote.

Also, did you see the dress his wife was wearing at his speech? It looked like an exploding republican.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not American so i couldnt vote for him, but I would have.

As for if I care that he is black or if that is why I would have voted for him.. no I dont think that matters. I think he is a very charismatic man and I care less about the fact that he is a black man than I do about the symbolism of it all.

Hopefully Obama will be good for relations between US and Canada (and the rest of the world for that matter)


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with the part about america would be quite defencless but think... obama would probably be afraid of war and i doubt he would want to start more so if he keeps from getting into wars and fixes all that george dipshit had done then you all should be fine, i also agree with all you said bout bush


and look at this! does obama look so dangerous to you?


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe he is a better public speaker... but I don't feel he is a stronger leader.


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 5, 2008)

Woot!~~~~ So u guys think that obama will change the world? >_>
I doubt it, the day he changes the world is the day it would be possible to pay 53trillion dollars of debt in america
Nothing is gonna change, he seems to be a token black president


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

aznvienna said:
			
		

> Woot!~~~~ So u guys think that obama will change the world? >_>
> I doubt it, the day he changes the world is the day it would be possible to pay *53trillion dollars of debt in america*
> Nothing is gonna change, he seems to be a token black president



mate i think its just as hard to pay $2000-10000 of debt in america (impossible


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

Change is going to happen with either president...we are currently in a financial crisis...If no change happens, neither of them should have even ran for presidency =/


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

All I need to say is, Fxck.

That is all.


----------



## michaelf (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope everyone likes socialism.


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected] Presidents are mostly just figures that are supposedly "running the country" 
The people who are running america are politicians that can scratch their ass every morning, living a rich live that keeps them in the top non-working class of america


			
				Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> aznvienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, thats y Obama can never change america, He's not even a true activist fighting for change


----------



## Devante (Nov 5, 2008)

Who the hell is Obama?

I mean this guy came out of nowhere, and now he's our president.

Doesn't that scare anyone?


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 5, 2008)

lol socialism

But seriously, I never though that Obama was a good candidate. Even from the beginning, some democrats had said that had he been white, he never would have been chosen as the democratic representative.

Also, her wife's speech was a real turn off and how Obama turned his back on his rev., a man he had known for practically his entire life so suddenly showed how "loyal" he is.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Devante said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Obama?
> 
> I mean this guy came out of nowhere, and now he's our president.
> 
> Doesn't that scare anyone?



so tell me where is that ROCK YOU LIVE ON PLACED! even us in australia know about him yet you, an american dont? goes to show how smart *SOME* americans are (you americans have no idea how much we make fun of you in our everyday life, on the chasers war on everything they have a guy in  america who tricks and pranks them. example: he said the eitful tower the great wall of *CHINA* leaning tower of piza and they still fkn believed him)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had you heard of him before the presidential race?


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank fuck none of this affects me! and twiggy i think maybe devante meant that hes been unheard of up untill like 2 years ago which is a pretty short time to be known before coming president.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Nov 5, 2008)

lol america


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Thank fuck none of this affects me! and twiggy i think maybe devante meant that hes been unheard of up untill like 2 years ago which is a pretty short time to be known before coming president.



oh....ooohhhhhh........i hope i wont get hated by americans :s


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly!!!

Listen I think everyone agrees Bush ran nothing, other people in the shadows pulled the strings, started the wars, ruined Americas reputation, plunged the world into conflict!

Why would these people, all of a sudden just hand power over to saint Obama, to undo their mess and maybe even, hunt them down and send them to jail?

Wouldnt they want to perhaps hold onto the power and put a puppet in?

You think about *that* before you start celebrating this  mans amazing, meteoric, rise to power! He has zero credibility, and which of you guys had any idea who he was twelve months ago?

Also if you live on the planet Earth, and you think what happened today doesn't effect you, your insane and living in denial!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Obama is against the american dream and is all for middle class families dishing money out to lower class while the upper class gets out of doing it like they do with most other things.
> Also he wants to turn this country bilingual.



Uhhh... I think you got your recipients of the majority of wealth in the USA a bit backwards there... Either that, or you have the IQ of a brick.


----------



## aznvienna (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, u think america just went down hill because of Bush? 
Americans BEEN ALWAYS BAD

do u know the origins of america? Columbus came accidentally to america in his way to india and thought the native americans wer indians. So that basically gave them that name for life. Columbia also claimed the land that the Native Americans wer on and frickin hunted them down! I cant believe we have a holiday for him when he didn't do a shiity good thing for america.

We smuggled in opium to china and stole their trade in the 1800s, building english schools, churches, and building military bases in china basically making china U.S. property. Then similar things happened to japan, we destroying their culture making them learn the "western way of life". Then the philipeans and then korea was under america's control. 
The japanese then got pissed off so they bombed pearl harbor and they have the right to


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 5, 2008)

Get ready for this thread to turn into a flaming Country war.

We got idiots in UK, and Australia hating on us.

Just gtfo and worry about your own boring crap.

Idiots...


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 5, 2008)

Yet another thread proving that stupidity exists around the world.  I really can't tell which posters are just trolling and those who are actually that ignorant.

@ Twiggy - You don't need to worry about Americans hating you.  Your own countrymen maybe, but not us.  It's quite easy to spot what you are by your writing style.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Yet another thread proving that stupidity exists around the world.  I really can't tell which posters are just trolling and those who are actually that ignorant.
> 
> @ Twiggy - You don't need to worry about Americans hating you.  Your own countrymen maybe, but not us.  It's quite easy to spot what you are by your writing style.



na im sure many aussie agree with me (and i know alot do) and what do you mean by its easy to spot what i am by my writing style? a teenager? a highschooler? an idiot? a msn deprived nerd? ??? i need answers! (australian?)


----------



## staticfritz (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to be the kind of cynic that believed all presidential candidates were ineffectual puppets for the most part, but look what Gore did in his career, before and after the election he ran for.  He's a good man with a descent set of ideals.  He lost by fraud, we all know that, but he did run.  I dare to hope that Obama is a man whose words carry weight and whose motivations come from the hope that America can earn it's place as a major player on the world stage.  I'm a Canadian, by the way.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

Bah and I thought I couldn't hate lawyers any more than I already do, in the next couple years I will probably hate them more seeing as how Obama and all his friends are.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

What Im saying is Bush was the first President who they dangled in front of us who blatantly, had no authority, no intelligence, understood zero about politics and was a complete joke! The were rubbing it in our face the last eight years and two stolen elections!

I could talk for pages about Americas meddling and corruption in world affairs, but I wont.

All Im saying dont be swayed by propaganda, we dont know anything about Obama yet, you guys shouldn't celebrate like its the second coming of Christ!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What Im saying is Bush was the first President who they dangled in front of us who blatantly, had no authority, no intelligence, understood zero about politics and was a complete joke! The were rubbing it in our face the last eight years and two stolen elections!
> 
> I could talk for pages about Americas meddling and corruption in world affairs, but I wont.
> 
> All Im saying dont be swayed by propaganda, we dont know anything about Obama yet, you guys shouldn't celebrate like its the second coming of Christ!



Heh, you're obviously not old enough to remember Regan.  He was the first proof that the presidency is just an acting job.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont remember him but I have read about him, he was fine until there was a suspect assassination attempt on his life, then he basically slept his way through the Presidency!

Leaving his Vice President running things!

Which effectively gave the one term President Bush senior two terms to work his evil deeds!


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

when i said in my previous posts "by the way we australians make fun of americans all the time" well look st this! ...just skip to 1:00 to get my point but the first minute is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also heres another one that proves my point (i love this one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That basically sums it up, there was alot about him over here because our Prime Minister was his lapdog (similar to Bush Jr and Blair).  I don't think the President has had any real power for a long time, but when an actor get's the job you know it's not going well.

I can't really say much about the latest election and candidates cos I didn't pay that much attention.  I know I should have.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Banned for not paying attention!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh wait....


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://imagechan.com/images/eebd108c814759...d2866143acc.jpg

That's why I am for Obama


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> http://imagechan.com/images/eebd108c814759...d2866143acc.jpg
> 
> That's why I am for Obama


wow just slow down my whole fucking computer thanks alot turd


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 5, 2008)

Whether it be Virginia, Ohio, or North Carolina , they mean nothing to us.

We will change the path and methods the Republicans have chosen! That is who we are!

THE BARACK BRIGADE



OBAMA: OH NO, MCCAIN IS IN THE WAY!
CLINTON: OBAMA! LEAVE THIS TO ME!!!  CLINTON OVERLOOOOOOOOOOOOAD!!!  DO NOT GRIEVE FOR ME, MY COUNTRY...
OBAMA: CLINTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CLINTON: I WAS ONCE CAUGHT IN A SEA OF NEGATIVE AD CAMPAIGNS AND MUDSLINGING, BUT I CAME ALL THE WAY HERE!

WITH THIS TEMPORARY POSITION OF VOTER INFLUENCE, IT WILL GIVE ME SATISFACTION, BEING ABLE TO CREATE A TOMORROW FOR DEMOCRACY!


MCCAIN: WHERE.... WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS POWER?!
OBAMA: We Liberals are evolving with each passing minute! With each vote, we progress further! That is change; change that will pierce the heavens!

MCCAIN: Please, make sure your tax policy doesn't cause the recession nemesis.
OBAMA: Of course. Americans aren't that stupid.

*BOOM*


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 5, 2008)

@twiggy12 lol at chaser.  I've seen alot of those kinds of things where their are like americans that dont even know places in america and stuff like that.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Whether it be Virginia, Ohio, or North Carolina , they mean nothing to us.
> 
> We will change the path and methods the Republicans have chosen! That is who we are!
> 
> ...


Give them the linky dammit! Now go get the screencaps for me.





YOU CAN'T PROTECT AMERICA! ONLY I, WHO HAS THE NECESSARY RESOLVE AND HAVE MADE SACRIFICES FOR MY COUNTRY CAN DO IT! WHAT DO YOU HAVE?

NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING

FAST FORWARD~





Please, make sure your tax policy doesn't cause the recession nemesis.


----------



## Sanoblue (Nov 5, 2008)

bout time too... gay guy here and voted obama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gay Gamers ROCK


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 5, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow I'm sorry that you have a crap computer, it must be my fault.  It loads fast for me and I don't even have that great of a pc.  It's just a picture.  No need to go all pms on me.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> http://imagechan.com/images/eebd108c814759...d2866143acc.jpg
> 
> That's why I am for Obama


Rofl, that's hilarious.  
But it's 4chan... 

Dilemma.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even that big of a picture.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah sorry bout that it just pissed me off that i had to wait like 5 mins cos it made my "virtual memory run low" which severly slows down comp, and yeah its a OK comp but i want a fkn laptop.......but im only 13 :'( and dont get cash


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loads so fast for me, and that's one good comic LoL

Sooo... Obama is the president? I have no TV in my room LoL I can't even watch any cartoon.

Many said Obama is better, a God-fearing peace-loving man of the people, he's pulling back marines from Iraq and other countries? ensuring a better diplomatic relationship (at least a bit) and things like "freedom for everyone" and such. (IDK, my memory is vague, the last time I heard about Obama is 2 months ago)

while McCain, well, let's just say people here in Indonesia all support Obama, and have nothing good about McCain to talk about


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know why everyone is calling him "black" as far as I know hes a half cast.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

because his skin is apparently black? half-white+half-black=gray lol


----------



## Zanonymous (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard that Obama was half black, 1/4th Democratic Republican of the Congo, and 1/4th African American.
Did I hear wrong?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 5, 2008)

While to me this is a good thing, its bad for the impressionists out there!  I don't really see how they can take the piss out of Obama and make it funny like they did with Bush or could with McCain.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 5, 2008)

I dread this horrible day. He will ruin this country and everything, and everyone that goes with it.
IMO, he will do worse than bush.

Take a look at this: 
He plagiarized Dr. Martin Luther King!
He's equating himself with someone who he is not.
IMO, by plagiarizing Dr. Martin Luther King, he is making an implication, for we the people, to believe that he is the new Martin Luther King Jr. 

I am not prejudice, nor racist, this is simply my understanding of America's biggest mistake.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> I dread this horrible day. He will ruin this country and everything, and everyone that goes with it.
> IMO, he will do worse than bush.
> 
> Take a look at this:
> ...



You're linking to wack job conspiracy nuts that say Obama is hypnotising people with his speeches?  Do you also think the twin towers were brought down by missiles fired by the Bush administration, that the moon landings were faked and that Richard Gere stuck a gerbil up his ass?


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do the research yourself before posting irrelevant material, he is simply a puppet, (marionette).
You obviously have misunderstood these "conspiracy theories", since everybody knows that the main beams of the towers were melted, from the inside, by bombs.

Cheers


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

no more 18+ games for americans!!! :happy:
no more Bugs bunny!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> I dread this horrible day. He will ruin this country and everything, and everyone that goes with it.
> IMO, he will do worse than bush.
> 
> Take a look at this:
> ...


This was the previous stupidest thing I'd seen. Do some research, the beams never melted.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally the US citizens did something good!

I hope he fixes all the crap Bush did..


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you really believe everything that the media tells you? If so than that is far more stupid.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Evidence please.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

YAY, I was cheering for him  too.....I hope he'll do best than Bush by faaaaaar!!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> Do you really believe everything that the media tells you? If so than that is far more stupid.



Believing everything you read on the internet is even more stupid.  Look at all this stupid shit that's been flying around over the last 6 months

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/obama.asp


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Believing everything you hear from your stoner conspiracy theorist friends is even stupider than that.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 5, 2008)

That is just riff-raff babel. Your comparison to my statement is not equal on any level.
I am not going to continue this, so have a nice post-election day, and have fun in dream-land.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> That is just riff-raff babel. Your comparison to my statement is not equal on any level.
> I am not going to continue this, so have a nice post-election day, and have fun in dream-land.



What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Apparently, France has some good weed.

Edit: Right Costello?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> YAY, I was cheering for him  too.....I hope he'll do best than Bush by faaaaaar!!!!


yeah u were but one day he will p0wn ur Croatian(half nintendo) Ass   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i will be a happy little kid watching it!! :yaydsi:


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome!!

Go Obama!!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Nazi Idiots @ Nov 5 2008 said:


> Due to overwhelming traffic, guests temporarily cannot view Stormfront content.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 5, 2008)

Bad Bad Bad... I hate how he never talks about his change. You know what other person did that... HITLER. Hitler just said change! Change! and everyone voted for him. He never talked about his "Change" and neither has Obama.

He is a really sketchy motherfucker, I don't trust him at all.

I hate McCain too, I think we should have gone Nader.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

"Change" is just an advertising term. Trust me, there won't really be any.


----------



## ZPE (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> "Change" is just an advertising term. Trust me, there won't really be any.



You don't know anything about his policies do you? Haha. Can't wait.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

What difference do his policies make? It's going to be the same crap, just a little to the left. He won't get anything radical through congress.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 5, 2008)

Ehh, he might be decent...  I just hope he doesn't sell military secrets like Bill Clinton did.  Then again, it would take serious talent to be worse than Clinton!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Btw, why are you guys bashing Bush?  Congress doesn't let him do shit.  Oh, right, you listen to your extremely biased media stations again.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 5, 2008)

I dislike Obama as a person, and his lack of experience adds to that...

Ugh... I just hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Rugapand (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama won, suck it republicans!


----------



## enarky (Nov 5, 2008)

You _are_ wrong.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Ehh, he might be decent...  I just hope he doesn't sell military secrets like Bill Clinton did.  Then again, it would take serious talent to be worse than Clinton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG librul media conspiracy!!1111  Who tells you the media is liberal?  Ah yes, the media in the form of talk radio.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Ehh, he might be decent...  I just hope he doesn't sell military secrets like Bill Clinton did.  Then again, it would take serious talent to be worse than Clinton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clinton likes motorcycles and wears a leather jacket, Clinton has public sex affairs......Clinton is cool...
Bush is arrogant, Bush gives away feeling of a stupid......Bush sucks.....

Obama......we'll see about him....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good that Obama won but you will see he screw up like every presidents anyway. None is going to make USA better place or the world. He will not take armies away from Iraqi. Never. The world is continue to get worse and worse until time is come. You will see. Why happy ? It doesn't matter. The world is going to get worse, anyway. Obama thinks he is going to solve it better than BUSH ? None.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 5, 2008)

He promised "Chnage".
I love him!
He's just AWESOME!!
though I'm german^^


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 5, 2008)

I go to sleep and I wake up to a 11 page thread, good job Linki.

Also:


Spoiler


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2008)

i guess.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't pay too much attention to politics and I haven't done my homework with US candidates. All I know is my mate says she is disappointed, and everybody else seems happy. I'll check with her and others today to get  the full story on Obama's pros and cons.


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> I go to sleep and I wake up to a 11 page thread, good job Linki.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 5, 2008)

4, possibly 8, years is too short to make a prominent change for any person; it's just too short. Sure, they can set a stepping stone for "change", but we'll have to wait much longer to see the results.

I am a McCain supporter, but i got over crying about it. I'll accept, but I believe neither McCain nor Obama could change the country back to where it was/ or to advance that quickly.

Neither were going to make the some trillion dollar debt disappear that quickly, get rid of poverty, and get the economy back to where it was (like $1/gal gas).


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 5, 2008)

Japan is weird.


Spoiler


----------



## Noobix (Nov 5, 2008)

God Bless America!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only time will tell, but the fact is he has done it. (It's just bad luck to be a President dealing with the economic turmoil over the next few years though.  )

I just hope his first act is to close down Guantanamo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway gotta get back to the party!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Japan is weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Japan is weird.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 5, 2008)

So yeah, both my parents are church-going, sunday school attending, Republicans. And they were pissed at me for rubbing it in their face that Obama won. (Cause I'm a Democrat)


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Japan is weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wow haha


----------



## anime_junkie (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Japan is weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I want this.

also, go Obama! \o/ I kinda expected him to win, though... I mean, I doubt most people wanted another Republican after Bush... also Louisiana was a red state, that made me lol.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL Look at this one! - Video removed for now


im all for change and shit...but i hope to god the end of our freedom and goverment controll doesn't come now..i haven't got what I want out of life yet


----------



## jan777 (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best pic in the whole thread


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 5, 2008)

well since im late to the party let me start by saying that today is a good day. We needed to move away freom the right wing republican policiies that the bush administration has pushed on us for the past 8 years. would all of this happen under Al Gore? I cant really say...

the winner of the Democratic nod was gonna thrash Mccain in the election anyway so idk why people were so shocked that McCain lost. he shot himselfd in the foot with all of the attack ads and tying himself to the most unpopular us president of all time.

do i think obama can "change" the country? anyone with a half a brain knows that this is a long term project. it might take 10-15 years of good government to undo all of Baby Bush's work. Obama however has the Charisma and the right ideas to move this country forward.

the only thing that worried me was that most of voting america would vote mccain in based on skin color. If you look at the election map, McCain picked up mist of the back country, rural white america. but obama picked up the states that mattered. the race couldve gone in the white mans favor, but im glad to see that we made the right call and picked the right party to help us on the 1st steps to recovery

OBAMA 2008, 2012


----------



## jabjab (Nov 5, 2008)

YAY A BLACK MAN WON!!
Forgot his name for a sec but HES BLACK!! 

Kinda pathetic, who knows what would have happened if he was white and if McCain didn't have Palin.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

I love so much that it's now the republicans complaining about their guy losing because of his race. It can't get much better than that.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> well since im late to the party let me start by saying that today is a good day. We needed to move away freom the right wing republican policiies that the bush administration has pushed on us for the past 8 years. would all of this happen under Al Gore? I cant really say...
> 
> the winner of the Democratic nod was gonna thrash Mccain in the election anyway so idk why people were so shocked that McCain lost. he shot himselfd in the foot with all of the attack ads and tying himself to the most unpopular us president of all time.
> 
> ...



Are you serious!?!?

"the only thing that worried me was that most of voting america would vote mccain in based on skin color"

Completely untrue, Did you not hear every news channel say that Obama won a lot of the white vote, and 98% of the african american vote. That is what is racist, 98% of  african americans in the country voted for Obama without learning about his terrible policies and hidden past.

Everyone believes that omg, Obama is President!, the country is going to get better!. Um, Hello we said the same about Bush. Also Obama is extremely radical in his votes, while on the campaign he was like a completely different person. So we'll see what happens.

Is Canada Nice?
I might have to move there.


----------



## nephdj (Nov 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> i guess.



that song does make me wonder how the "black panther" community will accept obama, then again sure they will hate him.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 5, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted correctly. but that was my only fear that peeps would go out and vote on skin color. if they did it wouldnt be the 1st time america got it wrong.

that was my point


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

61% of Obama’s support came from white people.

23% = black

11% = Hispanic

according to ABC News

The Republicans played the gender card all the way through the campaign, now they're playing the race card.  They really need to get over their whiney victim complex and start taking some responsibility for their utter failure of a campaign.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Um, Hello we said the same about Bush.


No, we didn't. We said "holy shit, how did that retard manage to steal the election? Only smart people should be able to do that!"


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, and they need wise up to what it actually is about President Obama that the American people like and what it was about the GOP campaign they disliked.  Otherwise they're doomed to repeat history with a botched attempt at creating President Palin in 2012 (Sorry for the couble post this crappy work computer won't let me use the edit button on GBATemp)


----------



## rockbmi (Nov 5, 2008)

Im from the UK, but im so proud of the USA at the moment. Well done for you all


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Im from the UK, but im so proud of the USA at the moment. Well done for you all


Yeah, we talk a good fight, but wait until we actually start pulling our heads out of our asses before you pile on the congratulations.

Also, don't forget that Bush is still president, and he will be for about 11 more weeks.


----------



## jabjab (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> 61% of Obama’s support came from white people.
> 
> 23% = black
> 
> ...


According to some USA wiki page on its population:
there are 68% white, 15% hispanic and 12% black in the USA showing a massive 'black vote'. 
(obviously this vote from black population wouldn't cause a landslide but imo a fair indicator that race was a large factor in votes)


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't the black population of the US traditionally lean democrat anyway?  Isn't there a higher black population in urban centres, which tend to go Democrat anyway? Didn't Clinton get large percentages of the black vote in spite of being white?  Doesn't the hispanic population traditionally lean to the Republicans?  If an hispanic canditate wins it for the Republicans next time round do the democrats get to whine that it's just because of the colour of his skin?  This is all just smoke and mirrors, but if this excuse distracts the GOP from doing a post-mortem on their campaign and looking at the real issues why they did so poorly it can only be good for the Democrats.


----------



## jabjab (Nov 5, 2008)

no idea, im an ignorant brit with a USA flag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know the media can be pretty biased but the interviews with the public after obama had won were amusing:
random black person1 "YESSSS THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT"
random black person2 *tears streaming down face* "YESSSS THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT"
and so on. 
Not one of them mentioned anything about him as a politician or even as a human being.
Not everyone will be like that ofc, footage would have been selected etc
I am just surprised there were no "YESSS NO RETARDED SARAH PALIN"


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 5, 2008)

okay, i am british so don't really care that much about this.

but i am glad that obama won, mcain was like bush and... we don't need anyomre of that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> upbumpo190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main support beams were melted and sheared by powerful thermite type explosives. This explains the fact that there were hot spots underground for months after the towers were brought down in a controlled demolition. Basically the clean up teams were finding pools of molten steel six weeks after 9/11, of course everything that burned in the towers could only reach a maximum temperature of half the steels melting point. Its not stupid, its physics, *nothing* apart from high temperature explosives could cause those pools of molten metal!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hooray for Obama and the Democrats!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Its not stupid, its physics, *nothing* apart from high temperature explosives could cause those pools of molten metal!



That's interesting.  How did they manage to get that metal into girder shape in the first place then?  By blowing it up with massive bombs before putting it into moulds?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> no idea, im an ignorant brit with a USA flag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People from all sides of the political spectrum were saying that either a black president or female vice-president would be a momentus step for America - Even George Bush has said that much.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

I missed the announcing of the president elect because I fell asleep ad no one woke me up, but I'm gonna watch it on YouTube or something.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I dont even know what Sstew was replying to, but I am glad to see someone else wondered the same thing that I was wondering for 8 years.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm glad Obama is president, let just hope he can do the walk the walk inside of the talk the talk!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I missed the announcing of the president elect because I fell asleep ad no one woke me up, but I'm gonna watch it on YouTube or something.



McCain's speech conceeding defeat was refreshing, it was like he'd had the GOP mind control ray turned off and he was back to being the McCain of old, someone who deserves the respect of people right across the political spectrum.  Shame the frothing apes attending his rallies, which he was unable to control to an extent where they wouldn't harm his campaign, couldn't be as gracious.


----------



## jabjab (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> jabjab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


positive discrimination is a form of racism also.
Remember its cool to be seem as an accepting person saying 'yes i love black people' 
Id prefer someone to say 'i dont care that hes black but hes a twat i like xxx' but people are too afraid of any backlash from those that just shout 'RACIST' as soon as a black person is 'oppressed'.
A black president is not a momentous step for america - realisation that a GOOD president regardless of race is whats needed... now THAT would be the true momentous step for america.

ds_user_997 the british economy is affected massively by the americans - unless they strengthen theirs then there will be trouble everywhere
Also your avatar still looks like a stretched steaming turd.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> His speech is on RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, It's not even half. He's like 7 percent black. I think he's Arab or Muslim.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said nothing in those towers that was burning could melt or even weaken the steel, even jet fuel cant, they just dont burn hot enough.

I didnt say steel cant be melted, all the beams were shipped off to China to be melted down before anyone could examine them. That is what we call "A cover up"


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here's a good fact:
Most steel has other metals added to tune its properties, like strength, corrosion resistance, or ease of fabrication. Steel is just the element iron that has been processed to control the amount of carbon. *Iron*, out of the ground, melts at around 1510 degrees C (*2750°F*). Steel often melts at around 1370 degrees C (*2500°F*).

Considering that the quote above said the fires burned up to 2000 degrees, it must be in °F, even after a few weeks from the actual attack. If after a few weeks it's 2000, a simple logic will say that it's possible the fire's temperature may reach up to 2500. Even if it's not, we don't know whether are they pure steel or not, and thus may have lower melting temperature than 2500, making it even more possible to melt *not* because some damned thermic bombs, but from extensive burn.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 5, 2008)

troofers and racists, what a lovely bunch in this fine pirate's den!
Well, glad to see the retards around here won't even celebrate the first *real* good news this country's had this year :

THE DOLLAR IS UP!

Now, I wanna see Obama pull out a 'fro and DISCO STYLE the world insteada policin' it, dig?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> And here's a good fact:
> Most steel has other metals added to tune its properties, like strength, corrosion resistance, or ease of fabrication. Steel is just the element iron that has been processed to control the amount of carbon. *Iron*, out of the ground, melts at around 1510 degrees C (*2750°F*). Steel often melts at around 1370 degrees C (*2500°F*).
> 
> Considering that the quote above said the fires burned up to 2000 degrees, it must be in °F, even after a few weeks from the actual attack. If after a few weeks it's 2000, a simple logic will say that it's possible the fire's temperature may reach up to 2500. Even if it's not, we don't know whether are they pure steel or not, and thus may have lower melting temperature than 2500, making it even more possible to melt *not* because some damned thermic bombs, but from extensive burn.



You know what also makes me laugh? All the steel was fire proofed with massive ammounts of asbestos too, making it harder to be effected by fire, thats why all the poor rescue workers are dropping dead from lung disease now!

edit: im not agreeing with you btw, if you want to believe that underground oxygen starved fire can get hot enough to melt high grade steel ive got magic beans to sell you bro.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You know what also makes me laugh? *All the steel was fire proofed with massive ammounts of asbestos too, making it harder to be effected by fire*, thats why all the poor rescue workers are dropping dead from lung disease now!


LoL, and what other source of heat other than fire can melt them? Even the sun provides us with heat by burning gases, which conjures fire


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thermite like I said before?

And what im saying is when they built the towers they kind of guessed there might be a fire in them at some point so they over engineered them to withstand that. Apart from 9/11 no steel buildings have ever collapsed from fire, on 9/11 three did from small, isolated cool burning fires.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Apart from 9/11 no steel buildings have ever collapsed from fire, on 9/11 three did from small, isolated cool burning fires.



Which other buildings have had planes with full tanks of fuel deliberitely rammed into them at full speed?  All of these wack-job theories have been debunked time and time again, stop making people who disagreed with that moron bush look stupid.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Thermite like I said before?
> 
> And what im saying is when they built the towers they kind of guessed there might be a fire in them at some point so they over engineered them to withstand that. Apart from 9/11 no steel buildings have ever collapsed from fire, on 9/11 three did from small, isolated cool burning fires.


Does thermite not conjure fire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About 2nd point: already got that a few posts ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3rd point: interesting... but what do you mean? You mean 3 of them collapsed or melt away?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

They over engineered them to withstand plane impacts too, you kind of take that into account when your making the tallest buildings in the world at the time.

Nothings been debunked, the 9/11 commission was a whitewash, and also building seven which collapsed was not hit by anything!



Tell me that isnt the most perfect controlled demolition youve ever seen!

Your saying fire did that?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> They over engineered them to withstand plane impacts too, you kind of take that into account when your making the tallest buildings in the world at the time.
> 
> Nothings been debunked, the 9/11 commission was a whitewash, and also building seven which collapsed was not hit by anything!
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't stream any video with this internet speed, how about a few pictures?

Oh, and about my Q, does thermite bomb not conjure fire? Seriously, I can't find anything but fire can emit heat
P.S: oh, my, all the script commands for the video can be seen while quoting LoL


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, but reality is worse than fiction. Everyone who search a little bit will find Zbigniew Brzezinski, the guy behind Obama, (Like Billy Kristol was behind Bush) and all i can say is: this guy is dangerous. Obama is a strategy to make people love america again, nothing more.He said he want to get us army off Iraq but this is to concentrate army on Afghanistan and Pakistan (the next war scene)t He is also a "bone and skull" member like Bush.
For info i'm black, so it isn't racim or hate that motive me but only war against desinformation and ignorance (i'm just trying cause it's too hard, for example try to tell a chineese how his governement fool him. A lot a people aren't stupid, they're just victim of official propaganda.)
The most elaborate thinking and reflexion is dependant of the data/information you got and on many subject people only have one information source (goverenment)!!!

Good luck my friends for the future cause it's gonna be harder !


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Tell me that isnt the most perfect controlled demolition youve ever seen!
> 
> Your saying fire did that?



YES!  Jesus christ, do you think buildings topple down like trees?!  What force do you think is going to push them one way or another making them go anyway except straight down?  What is acting on them other than gravity?  For someone who keeps talking about basic laws of physics you seem to be completely oblivious to them.

You'd think a massive, all powerful, wide ranging conspiracy would have planted the "bombs" just on one side if "buildings just don't collapse like that" wouldn't you?  Pretty basic mistake for them to make, no?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2008)

From the looks of it though, Sarah Palin was a major contributing factor to the McCain loss....like...geez...you would think someone in the campaign would see McCain was choosing a dumbass.


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

Beware because after the 911, according to the USA patriot act people who talk about this subjet on a net's forum are making inside terrorism. Yes, searching answers without any violence and pacificly is terrorism. 
USA was having the most permissive constitution (in consequence of persecution that made WASP move to the new world; nothing to see with europe where there was less freedom of speech and else) and until 911 i got the impression that us politics have become crazy. No other word, CRAZY. First attacking Afghanistan the night of the 911...no comments
2)Vote of the USA patriot act (search what means the acronim) at unanimity (1 abstention and 1 no i think)....no comment
3)Invading Iraq with lies like link with al Qaeeda or weapon of mass destruction...no comment
4)Manage the Georgians army to attack south Ossetie (US army officers was showing georgians how to use the new weapons they bough)
5)1300 rifles was found in a PKK base by turkish army, and they come from us army stock. They were  normally tagged to be followed and for theses kind of things don't happened but only 5% of weapons have been tagged so can be traced. Remember that weapons are the most expensive things in exportation!
6)A place that was used to transport prisonners to Guantanamo crash in Mexico. 4 tons of cocaine have been taken by mexican police. Remember that drugs are the most expensive things in importation.
.... 
PSon't believe me verify, make your critic sense in action for one hour.!


----------



## Gokuroro (Nov 5, 2008)

If my basics are correct, actually what melts stuff is not fire, but heat. You need heat, fuel (not necessarily automobile fuel) and oxygen to make fire, but you don't need fire to make heat, although it is a way to get it.
That aside, I think this ( http://www.911weknow.com/index.php?Itemid=...t&task=view ) shows a good reason why it wouldn't be the fire made from the airplane's fuel that would make it burn at > 2000°F


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

Sarah Palin have been chosen by Billy Kristol in july. So when Mc Cain "choose" (he didn't choose anything) her it wasn't a surprize.
For me it was clearly predicted, 
économic crisis=democrates, war=republicans, with the alternance process. 
But to be sure Obama wins, Media (directed by CFR) mainstream network choose Obama, they let him speak without asking precision, so all he said aren't concrete proposition of change. Only bullshit for naive people. And make him play against an old and sick man and a young  woman (in fact 2 ignorants: McCain always answer he doesn't understand économic affair and when a journalist asks Palin what newspaper she read to know what happen in the world, she couldn't even say answer one name of newspaper) was a brillant plan.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 5, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> If my basics are correct, actually what melts stuff is not fire, but heat. You need heat, fuel (not necessarily automobile fuel) and oxygen to make fire, but you don't need fire to make heat, although it is a way to get it.
> That aside, I think this ( http://www.911weknow.com/index.php?Itemid=...t&task=view ) shows a good reason why it wouldn't be the fire made from the airplane's fuel that would make it burn at > 2000°F


Indeed, fire is not the only source of heat, electricity can provide us with one as well, problem is in THAT case, explosions and fire is everywhere, no thunder involved, not any other kind of heat source nvolved either, so it has to be fire that provide the heat.

Which makes me wonder once again, does thermite actually conjure fire?


----------



## granville (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not getting into the 9/11 conspiracy fight. I just came here to say I'm glad Obama won.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> 61% of Obama’s support came from white people.
> 
> 23% = black
> 
> ...



i'm quite surprised by those statistics i thought a lot of black people voted for him, either way i am glad america has changed for the better regarding americas black history.


----------



## granville (Nov 5, 2008)

And you'd have been surprised to see how many white people there were at Obama's acceptance speech. They seemed to even heavily outnumber black people there.

And to add to that statistic, I'm white and voted for him.


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

If people don't want to know who is behind 911, let it be...there is still thousand of actions made by cia that goes against internationnal laws and our image of USA.
There is still a lot of subject with less emotionnal sensibility than 911. like the "project for a new american century" created before 911, Oklaoma bombing, or the 2 first bombs in world trade center (before 2000), england and spain "terrorist attack", links betwenn ISI(Pakistan) and CIA, "piazza fontana" in 1970 where it was proved by italian justice the implication of cia in terrorist attack, JFK and his speech against secret societies before he get killed, J.E.Hoover...
Why are you happy? What do you want from him? I'm really curious to know?


----------



## amptor (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted Obama, republicans are murderers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why bother spend weeks preparing a building for demolition when you can just set fire to it?

Lets talk about the basic laws of physics for a second. The towers each fell in ten seconds approximately. If you dropped a coin in a vacuum from the same height as the top of the towers it would fall in ten seconds too.

They suffered a pancake collapse, with zero resistance, fell at the speed of gravity. When you consider the physics of a building collapse, this is impossible! Each floor creates resistance, each tower should have taken about 90 seconds to collapse, not ten, physics states they way they fell is impossible without some outside force interfering. 

And anyway, watch the towers fall again, they crumbled into dust, they didnt just collapse, they crumbled, fire, plane impacts cant cause that, only explosives can.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't stream any video with this internet speed, how about a few pictures?
> 
> Oh, and about my Q, does thermite bomb not conjure fire? Seriously, I can't find anything but fire can emit heat
> P.S: oh, my, all the script commands for the video can be seen while quoting LoL



You really are going  to have to watch the video i posted when you can, the motion of the collapse says it all, pictures wont have the same effect.

I think you are a little confused with the thermite issue. Fire dosent burn at the same temperature uniformly, the material burning and the fuel (air) feeding the fire dictates the temperature. Most bombs dont actually make that much heat, the measure bombs by acceleration, not heat produced. Thermite is different from a bomb it acts like a cutting torch, not an explosive, you would use it to shear the metal pillars, not blow them up.

Btw when they were removing the pillars from the site, to sell them to China and melt them they were all a uniform size of 20 feet in length if i recall.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> I hate conspiracy theories.  A load of bullshit.



Indeed, but let people parrot psuedoscience they've read on a blog somewhere if they want, people can believe what they like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They can't even get a story straight between then, half of them have videos 'proving' that missles hit the tower, others say it was bombs - strangely, the people with these widely differing opinions don't seem to bother arguing with each other.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your making no sense, Why spend millions of dollars  on building the two towers, then hire someone to run into them, right as we set off bombs to kill thousands of people. Then mourn about it and start a war. Yeah that doesn't sound like a huge waste of time. (sarcasm)

Hah, Stupid Theory.


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

Amptor, i'm affraid that the official version from us governement is...a conspiracy created by Ben Laden. 
I you pay better attention to my post you will see i never talk about conspiration. NEVER. I only list a couple of events you should investigate before answer anything else. The expression conspiracy theories is a pejorative way to keep intelligent and critic people away from information: 
"-Bullshit ! i don't even got to read this!, everyone know it's fake !
-Do you investigate the subject?
-No, why..., i should ?"

And what i post is only information,facts, no theory at all, all can be checked from everywhere and see  by himself. 
PS:Republican=Democrate=same bullshit  nothing more to say...And i think if people like this situation, it isn't my problem!


----------



## amptor (Nov 5, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Good that Obama won but you will see he screw up like every presidents anyway. None is going to make USA better place or the world. He will not take armies away from Iraqi. Never. The world is continue to get worse and worse until time is come. You will see. Why happy ? It doesn't matter. The world is going to get worse, anyway. Obama thinks he is going to solve it better than BUSH ? None.



It'd be a stupid and selfish idea for the US to pull out at this point.  Think of the consequences for the people there.  It'd be pure mayhem.  We keep the peace, even if we have a few soldiers that do foolish things over there.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 5, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry this is an old post and all but dude, I didnt understand one word you said.. its like that was written in martian.


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

I thinked exactly like you (irrealitic and stupid theories), and i didn't even want to heard about this. But once you open the pandara box...you can't go back. Like in matrix.
Order from chaos is a political and military strategy in action during the 20th century (historical studies make 20-30 years to maybe let the truth emerge. The foreign policy of the USA during this century is teinted with blood (all démocratic communist governement in south america were pushed out by minority with us funds (CONDOR operation...) remember Allende and Pinochet...
If we only know a half of the past we wouldn't let us directe by this kind of men.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 5, 2008)

For Obama being president, I still can't quite believe it. I was playing the new COD beta when I heard from my mum that obama was losing. I went to bed shortly after that and assumed mccain won.
I was very suprised to see in the newspapers that Obama won but what bugged me was the fact that all the papers were jumping on the fact that he was black. He's mixed-race isn't he?
Another thing that bothers me is the fact that this whole presidential race felt like some weird puppet show :/. It just feels wrong.

Hopefully now Obama is elected president, the tensions in the middle-east will lessen and the stereotype that americans are stupid will be discarded.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Your making no sense, Why spend millions of dollars  on building the two towers, then hire someone to run into them, right as we set off bombs to kill thousands of people. Then mourn about it and start a war. Yeah that doesn't sound like a huge waste of time. (sarcasm)
> 
> Hah, Stupid Theory.



Dont underestimate how rich loads of people got off the towers being demolished.

Dont underestimate how rich people got off the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Dont underestimate how many rights weve lost since 2001.

I think ive been very clear and made sense, and argued my points ell, your entitled to believe what you want and listen to who you want. You are entitled to your opinion.







edit: as usual Xcalibur, youve proven just how much of a twat you are


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2008)

Huzzah!


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

X-calibut you are very intelligent and it's sure you've read and study a lot on the subject (news from different countries and historical events, and their perception from the different sides...). You even seems to believe Obama will treat the economical crisis. What a brain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

Lmao Xcali knows nothing bro, he cant even think of anything to say to counter our arguments.

In a real debate I would slaughter him, i wouldnt need to curse and say "shut the fuck up" either, Id just lay out the facts one after another.

Because this isnt a crazy conspiracy, its facts, an orgy of evidence, I could talk about this for hours theres so much!

Im pretty confident I could debate any one here, on this and hold my ground well.

Xcali I would destroy though!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 5, 2008)

Shouldn't we keep this forum at a ´Congrats Obama´ forum and don't f*ck each other or something like that..?


----------



## granville (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not getting into the conspiracy theory fight. But I think this topic has gone way off and should be closed unless people stay on track.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, 23% is a lot; black people are one of the (most, probably) with the lowest turnout rate. i learned it in my AP government class (Male, Black, 18-25 Age is the likely combination to have the worst turn-out rate)

and Democrats only played the Bush card...which seems to be very effective :/

also half-black; i'll bite it and call him white since when Republicans played the race card Democrats came up with "but his white grandmother (or mother? idc) raised him so hes white lolol!"


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm not getting into the conspiracy theory fight. But I think this topic has gone way off and should be closed unless people stay on track.



Well this topic started out with Obama is president as the title and Linki's hilarious "omg discuss" as the OP and we have been discussing, and this thread has evolved to the point it is at now, no ones flaming really and the arguments are civilised, I dont see why this thread should be closed, just because everyone in it isnt going "yay Obama"


----------



## choji (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have seen this but I found it to be entertaining.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










To be on-topic: change is what we needed and change is what we got. Let's see if President Obama will deliver on his promises.


----------



## granville (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, we'll soon see whether the mods agree with you. JPH is watching.


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2008)

Next one to flame gets a suspension. 

You may only talk about President Obama and whatever else that is relevant to the topic.

I'll clean up this mess later and those who flamed/went off-topic will be punished.

Edit: Have to leave, it'd be nice if another moderator could clean the topic up.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 5, 2008)

zeckyD said:
			
		

> X-calibut you are very intelligent and it's sure you've read and study a lot on the subject (news from different countries and historical events, and their perception from the different sides...). You even seems to believe Obama will treat the economical crisis. What a brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't pretend to know about politics.




Thats all I'm going to say. It never pays to feed a troll. I just hope one of the mods will do something about it.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 5, 2008)

that gif is too old. and no palin. i'd love to see palin in sprites


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Nov 5, 2008)

The USA should be congratulated for proving the Bradley effect didnt, in the end, affect the result.

A great speech from McCain too, VERY gracious in defeat. The popular vote was much closer than the end result may suggest.

I know we are never going to get a proper left wing president of the US, but both these candidates in my opinion, were as "liberal" as we could have hoped from a conservative with a small c country.

Well done Barack.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally, the repair initializes.

I'm happy Obama won.
But its not that...its the fact that he was the first and only president, to give me a feeling inside me that...he can make a real difference.
All over the world, people are celebrating. 
He is the new guiding light. To all minorities. To all people. To the world. 
Brings tears of joy to me, and im honored to have him as my president.

Just one tiny problem....
just cos he's black and won, doesnt mean that america isnt racist.
the assassination rate is extremely high...this is sad
id take a bullet for him any day.

Edit:
And yes...
Ive been outside the U.S. too many times and back again.
The U.S. gets made fun of, humored, laffed at, and is looked down upon.
Thanks to oil, and the failure to be energy independent/efficient, we're practically the middle-easts (mostly saudi arabia's) bitch.
and now, we get involved in a senseless war. Searching for Osama, Hussein...oil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , weapons of mass destruction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO i laff at us too. I used to be ashamed to be a citizen.

Me: Ugh...Im beginning to hate this country...
Person: THEN LEAVE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me: Ok. np. at least I have some other place to go and be much better off   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now...something inside me, just has me going. I can't shake the truth. 
I KNOW OBAMA HAS WAT IT TAKES!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I go to school, come back, and p1ngpong fucked up the thread


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank god this topic got cleaned up but i still think theres a bit more to do
consparicy theories need to be deleted

also; I WOULDVE VOTED LINKIBOY BUT I WAS TOO BUSY PLAYING COD5 BETA


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 5, 2008)

Not really a surprise obama won,McCain might of had a better shot if he had picked a better running mate......


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

That's what I found. Oops, I didn't see it in the spoilers


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> That's what I found.


didn't sumone post that a few hours ago? or was it in the shoutbox.

but yeah LOL


----------



## berlinka (Nov 5, 2008)

I just saw a part of the speech of Obama and I was genuinely impressed. That's not something that happens quickly... with Bush I only felt a large amount of disbelief and suspicion. I constantly had the feeling Bush did not mean what he said. But Obama really gives a feeling of hope and allthough I think it will be a tough job, at least America now has a president that the whole world can sympathize with.


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 5, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I just saw a part of the speech of Obama and I was genuinely impressed. That's not something that happens quickly... with Bush I only felt a large amount of disbelief and suspicion. I constantly had the feeling Bush did not mean what he said. But Obama really gives a feeling of hope and allthough I think it will be a tough job, at least America now has a president that the whole world can sympathize with.



Too bad not that many people voted for him because of his policies. We are still in the dark about how much he wants to tax. Biden once said 150,000, while Obama said 250,000. Bush should not be talked about. This topic isn't about him. All I know is that being successful in the U.S. is going to be useless. Obama just going to redistribute my monetary success anyway. Obama is a good speaker, but hes hasn't been completely open about what he's going to do. And please don't say change, this country needs a lot of changes. He isn't guaranteed to be president yet. Maybe the electors won't vote Obama, if something bad happens.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah was posted earlier in the thread, Still funny though


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...150,000 for individuals (Biden actually said for SOMEONE who) and 250,000 for families.  There's no inconsistencies there other than the one you want to be.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Obama, Good luck.


----------



## Tormendo (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm German so i'm not so in this ???


----------



## Trolly (Nov 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Please explain why you guys even voted for Obama? I mean seriously, I can not think of any way how he is better than mccain.



I think you along with a lot of other people have managed to see past Obama's amazing speeches thankfully.
Granted, Obama makes some flipping amazing speeches, but he has yet to show us anything solid. He has very much yet to prove to us.
Do not forget that with a following like his, gathered by his moving speeches and his similarities to MLK, he can be a dangerous man. A man who has undying support from so many can get away with more than you would think. I'm probably jumping the gun here, and for all I know Obama could be a very good president, but I'm being wary for now.
The politicians who can bend anyone's ear are the most dangerous!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed 100% Im cautious as well, but for all we know he could turn out to be a great president, I doubt it, but who knows, I Wish him the best of luck in improving the country, Anything at this point would help,


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, am I the only person who really doesnt give a damn


----------



## Sstew (Nov 5, 2008)

pizzaman2893 said:
			
		

> Man, am I the only person who really doesnt give a damn



About the election? and future President?, That's a little sad. Did you at least vote?
Seeing as how this election, Could eventually impact you.


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 5, 2008)

@ Pizzamann:

Men I am Mexican, I live in Mexico and I still care about your president, you should care..!!!
this is historical, Obama lets go to future, yeah..!!


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 5, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> DarkSpace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually there are, at least from Scranton Pennsylvania, and what I understand about what he said was that the only tax relief should go for those and I quote "It should go to middle-class people, people who make $150,000 a year." (New York Post) This also means that the limit as announced by Obama was 250,000, while Biden said that people who make below 150,000 should receive tax cuts. They haven't made any differentiations between families and a single person. They are all people. I could be wrong. I did look it up in google. Just give me a source to be fair.It can't just be for a single person.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, thing is, how obama become president ticks me off...not the fact that he is. The race should've been closer b/c mccain was a very strong candidate; he knows of security, he has experience, and he knows how to fix the economy way better than obama. If either was to become president, change was definitely going to occur in our country of turmoil. It will either get better or worse but either president was going to make a difference. I just can't repeat my frustration... why the hell did we chose a man who isn't as well equipped to become our commander in chief? Sincerity and good public speaking isn't what the white house needs but a good leader, and most leaders need experienced. Obama = too young and has done little to actually make change within the country before his run for presidency.


----------



## zeckyD (Nov 5, 2008)

Yipee i love Obama and he is gonna save the whole world with his special advisor Brzezinski (who create the Afghan mujaheddin network) and tomorrow all black people will be respected from usa to africa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on my brothers sheep let's celebrate this event ! The New World Order is already there...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

The John McCain the ran in 2008 was not the same John McCain that ran in 2000. If he was, he could have won. In 2000 he ran a campaign based on honor and experience, and he lost to GWB's smear tactics. For the 2008 election he sold his soul to the same hateful fear mongers that got bush elected, only to find out that the American people have had enough.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 5, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/publication...l.cfm?ID=411749

Biden actually understated the tax break.  It's individuals who make more than 200,000 (or families that make more than 250,000), which means people who make 150,000 or less would actually receive a tax break.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abc2390986 (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This picture just makes me LMAO.
Well, just like what the news said, it is the progressive of United States society.



(actually I am dreaming of the first asian president of the United States...^^)


----------



## RebelX (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I almost got killed today. There was this GIANT riot in the cafeteria. I was also threatened. That's what I get for being a democrat in what is probably the reddest state in the universe, South Carolina.

I need to move out of this dump...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't follow this US election so want to ask why those who think Obama is going to be the one to change the world think that?  What exactly has he done that makes people so confident?  Is it just his public speaking or has he actually done something spectacular for the American government/people?


----------



## RebelX (Nov 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I didn't follow this US election so want to ask why those who think Obama is going to be the one to change the world think that?  What exactly has he done that makes people so confident?  Is it just his public speaking or has he actually done something spectacular for the American government/people?


He hasn't really done anything. However, he is going to do something when he is president. I'm glad he is president...


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think he'll change anything but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you so certain that he's going to be any different then most other presidents though?  That's why I was asking if he'd actually done anything to instill this confidene.  Is it simply the things he said that have given people this confidence or is it past actions?  I know he's kind of come from out of nowhere but was he heavily involved in things before running for president?


----------



## felix123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes! We! Can!

Thank you Americans for making a wise choice. The world thanks you.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 6, 2008)

he hasnt' done anything I never heard of him as a senator of Il and I live near chicago.Also I just got 300 posts.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> RebelX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every President in the last half century has been a disappointment pretty much, the last great one was JFK, he genuinely wanted to change things for the better, and look what happened.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I didn't follow this US election so want to ask why those who think Obama is going to be the one to change the world think that?


He said he would, and that seems to be good enough for some people.

After 8 years of bush, I think a lot of people just voted "not republican".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds similar to when people voted out the Conservatives here then.  It wasn't that Labour was a much better choice, it was more a case of they weren't the Tories.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the problem of the two party system, when you think about it its not genuine democracy!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Thats the problem of the two party system, when you think about it its not genuine democracy!


This is true. Winner takes all is not equal representation.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Any modern form of a government is a moderate dictatorship.  You have very little say in anything apart from who's telling you how things will be.  There's few governments that actually listen to the people they represent.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 6, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Well, thing is, how obama become president ticks me off...not the fact that he is. The race should've been closer b/c mccain was a very strong candidate; he knows of security, he has experience, and he knows how to fix the economy way better than obama. If either was to become president, change was definitely going to occur in our country of turmoil. It will either get better or worse but either president was going to make a difference. I just can't repeat my frustration... why the hell did we chose a man who isn't as well equipped to become our commander in chief? Sincerity and good public speaking isn't what the white house needs but a good leader, and most leaders need experienced. Obama = too young and has done little to actually make change within the country before his run for presidency.
> 
> It's because of Bush. 1st/top reason why he would have been elected is pretty much because "we've had enough of Bush" - which Obama constantly reminded the speech listeners throughout his rallies. too bad the people didn't realize Bush and McCain is NOT a same person - McCain's attempts were pretty futile, because just being in the same party deterred people.
> 
> QUOTEAny modern form of a government is a moderate dictatorship. You have very little say in anything apart from who's telling you how things will be. There's few governments that actually listen to the people they represent.



Electoral College; nuff said. 

in other news, check out the ballot measures: no gay marriages in any of the states, even california, and medical marijuana (uh...where) legalized and stem cell legalized in Michigan.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 6, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> Yeah, I almost got killed today. There was this GIANT riot in the cafeteria. I was also threatened. That's what I get for being a democrat in what is probably the reddest state in the universe, South Carolina.
> 
> I need to move out of this dump...


Almost everyone here is happy, our country has 70% voted for Obama.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got kicked out of school before learning about any of that stuff.  Have I read it right, you guys don't actually vote for the president what you're actually voting on is the guy you want to pick the president (putting it very streamlined!)?


----------



## superdude (Nov 6, 2008)

there was four people that you could vote for Mccain, Obama, Linkiboy and P1ngpong but in very very small letters was: note: If vote for Linkiboy or P1ngpong you have to draw a gbatemp sign in the box.
most people that were voting didn't want to waste there time drawing so you 2 got voted for not being president i blame... science for being science also for not hold up rallies to tell people how to draw the gbatemp sign in 5 seconds


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I got kicked out of school before learning about any of that stuff.  Have I read it right, you guys don't actually vote for the president what you're actually voting on is the guy you want to pick the president (putting it very streamlined!)?


Basically, each state vas a certain number of electoral votes (538 total for the nation), and in most states all of those votes go to the guy that gets the majority vote in that state. This can lead to situations where a president can be elected with a majority of electoral votes when the other candidate actually had more popular votes. It also means that if you didn't vote with the majority in your state your vote isn't counted at all nationally.

Good system.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the electoral college.  Not a good system because it's the reason why we had Bush in 2000.  
But the reason for it is to prevent what our founding fathers called the "Tyranny of the Majority."  Basically, this gives a chance for the minority voice to win once in a while.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point of voting then when your vote doesn't actually count, and instead it's some other higher-up persons?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

In theory it actually sounds like a better system, it's not being left to people who know nothing about running a country to decide who runs it.  Although like Bush showed, it's open to alot of abuse.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> What's the point of voting then when your vote doesn't actually count, and instead it's some other higher-up persons?


You misunderstand. It's not someone else's vote, it's just that all of the state's voting power goes to the candidate that wins the popular vote in that state. In my state, Obama won by about 3 to 1, so all of our electoral votes went to Obama, even though 1/4 of the people here voted for McCain. (those were last night's numbers BTW, the slow counties might have evened it out a bit by now)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2008)

I challenge anyone to find a situation where the electoral college went againt the popular vote.

anyone?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I challenge anyone to find a situation where the electoral college went againt the popular vote.
> 
> anyone?



Wasn't that the case with the last election or did I get it wrong?


----------



## kjean (Nov 6, 2008)

bye bye bush.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

The 2000 election? Gore had about 300,000 more votes nationwide, but Bush got more electoral votes.



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Kerry was enough of a worthless douchebag to actually lose to GWB.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao Yeah, I never really liked him when watching all the propoganda over here.  He struck me as being pretty slimey.  Did it happen in the 2000 one you mentioned?  I seem to remember that someone got more of the popular vote but Bush still got in.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 6, 2008)

Solid Like Barack!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, in 2000 Al Gore won the popular vote, amongst the people, but the electorial vote went to Bush, So therefore he won the Presidency


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Yes, in 2000 Al Gore won the popular vote, amongst the people, but the electorial vote went to Bush, So therefore he won the Presidency



Nice one, cheers for clearing that up for me.

edit : Also, it's a shame Gore never get in.  He struck me as being a bit boastful and a bit of an idiot but passionate and honest about his beliefs.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never felt worse about voting for someone than when I voted for Kerry. He sucked in every way he could, and he chose an ambulance chasing lawyer as his running mate, but I still had to vote "not Bush".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you guys have other parties you can vote for as well or is it just the two?  In the UK we've got the 2 main parties and then a bunch of other parties that get votes but never get voted in.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

We have other parties, but all they really do is take a few votes from the two parties that always win.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the US mirrored england in its congressional setup soooo....we have a lot of diff parties but they only get niche votes (if youre on the extreme right/left)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, sounds pretty much the same as here except for the whole electoral college thing.  Although with the state of the average Brits intelligence and common sense these days we could do with some kind of buffer that stops their votes counting!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds pretty much the same as here except for the whole electoral college thing.  Although with the state of the average Brits intelligence and common sense these days we could do with some kind of buffer that stops their votes counting!



I thought it was similar in the UK, the fact there was no proportional representation?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really sure to be honest.  I always thought we voted for our PM but I really don't know for certain as it's not really something I've ever paid that much attention to.  All I can tell you for certain is that a party parades it's candidate and we vote on the party.  You're probably right though.  Remember to stay in school kids!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Just looked it up, you vote for MP's for each region and the party with the most MP's, the majority becomes the controlling party and the party leader becomes Prime Minister.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds pretty similar then.  To be honest with you I've never voted, as ignorant as that sounds.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

sometimes its pointless to vote as the candidates are most times all bastards and were just choosing the less evil bastard to be in office


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

That's basically my view.  No-one in this country has actually impressed me enough to interrupt what I'm doing and go to the polling station.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, but your PM isn't as likely to kill hundreds of thousands of people on any given day of the week.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Very very true.  Our PMs are usually more followers then leaders.  As much as I hated Maggie she was alot stronger of a PM then any we've had since.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally, Republicans are out. Now maybe this country won't be that bad now.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Very very true.  Our PMs are usually more followers then leaders.  As much as I hated Maggie she was alot stronger of a PM then any we've had since.


they should just title the English PM as "The British Lapdog" in terms of global affairs. the PM has been the lackey or goon for the american pres. going on 20 yrs now. gordon should be bowing to obama and offering tribute by now

(no offence intended to any englishmen)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt you'll offend any English people, it's been our view for just as long.  Ever hear of a show called Spitting Image?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao just googled it

seems to fit the PM exactly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> lmao just googled it
> 
> seems to fit the PM exactly



It summed up British politics, and just Britain in general, perfectly.  It's a shame we get stuff like Little Britain *spits out a bad taste in mouth* instead now.

Reagan and Thatcher started a dangerous trend which still continues.  Although if Obama is like people are claiming I can see the dynamics of the PM/President relationship changing.  If he's less bothered about appeasing corporations and fat cats then previous presidents then our PM will have to find a new master!


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Dont believe a birth certificate you get online either, I can photoshop one now, in two minutes, saying he was born on Mars brother!  Dont underestimate what his supporters in the media can leak out just to hush the rumours! Politics is a seriously dirty business, eight years of Bush should have taught us all that!



Yeah. Fuck Snopes. They don't know shit.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 6, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one country is strong enough for gordon to play the bdsm card.
though i think China may look appealing as the next "Master"


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Its sad that the British follow the US into all their misguided misadventures, I think Blair was a good guy who got poisoned by the Bush administration, lets hope the hype behind Obama is genuine and he can work with Brown who also seems to be a decent man in improving this sorry world!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> no one country is strong enough for gordon to play the bdsm card.
> though i think China may look appealing as the next "Master"
> 
> I would actually pay for tickets to see that meeting!  Brown would go "Hello, remember us.  I've come to say I'm sorry we raped your country and tricked you into renting us Hong Kong for peanuts but can we be friends?  The UK is lonely with no-one to suck up to" and China could slam the door in his face!
> ...



Don't be fooled.  Brown is OK compared to the rest but he's a pretty weak PM.  To me he lacks focus on what to do to turn the country round, he relies too heavily on spin.  Blair was pretty much the same.  In fact thinking about it his rise to power was similar to Obamas.  He came from out of nowhere and was an overnight sensation with his Cheshire cat smile.

It would be nice if Obama lived up to the hype and worked with Brown to sort us out, but the UK can't help sort the rest of the world out for sure.  The current government trend is tackling crime and yobby youths.  The problem is is that they've tackled crime by cutting sentences for severe crimes and rewarding bad behaviour.

Their idea to stop youths commiting crimes is to give them stuff for doing it.  Like there was a prolific car thief in the papers not long ago, I think he'd been done something like 30 times.  He got no junior offenders time for it, eventually what the did was send him on a holiday somewhere to see if that calmed him down.  Plus at the moment theirs talk of rewarding kids who skip school with iPods if they start attending again.  Crazy crazy shit.

Hell even kids who kill in this country basically get a slap on the wrist.  There was a gang of kids who stabbed a guy to death not too long ago.  Basically they were smashing up his car and when he went out to stop them they pulled out blades and stabbed him to death.  The longest sentence passed out was 6 months, pretty fucking poor effort.  Gun crime is also getting out of control here.  It's not as bad as the US obviously but we've gone from a country where there were very few guns and shootings to a country where there's a shooting somewhere pretty much everyday.

Pretty much everything about this country is going to shit.  I've got my theories on it but they sound like crazy conspiracy theories according to my mates.

I know I'm not one to talk because I have to hold my hands up to being pretty shady many moons ago, but I've never been involved in anything like that.  None of us ever even thought about doing shit like that.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 6, 2008)

You know whats crazy? if McCain actually won and something happened to him that Palin would be our president DOH......


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 6, 2008)

choji said:
			
		

> I don't know if any of you have seen this but I found it to be entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 6, 2008)

choji said:
			
		

> I don't know if any of you have seen this but I found it to be entertaining.


LOL i choose you, obama!
btw, why are we still talking about him again?
almost everyone knew he was gonna win
and he did
no amount of arguing or debating will change the results..


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> choji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's really not, but we can cry about it. why do you think this post was created? other than Democrats mocking Republicans.

also, Canada is NOT USA. Quebec? dude, that's not even Canada! your country...please.

and Electoral College i think is a pretty good system, it's fitting for a huge country such as ours. and also Electoral colleges listen to what the popular votes have to say mostly; even though there might be a little difference with the winner take all but it doesn't go off astray too much if at all.


----------



## A4NoOb (Nov 7, 2008)

Well Obama has no excuse if his presidency fails. Democrats have the majority in Congress so pretty much every one of his fiscal policies should be passed. America will fall pretty low, maybe as low as the last year of Carter's presidency. That will give Americans the kick in the ass they need. 4 years of Obama for 8 years of Reagan? Unfortunately history has to repeat itself.


----------



## knowitall599 (Nov 7, 2008)

Look, Carter did a great job and so will Obama.  Besides, the Republicans still have the powers of filibuster.


----------



## mcjones92 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was a McCain supporter, but now that Obama is president (almost), he might do good. The only problem I have with him is his lack of experience.


----------



## A4NoOb (Nov 7, 2008)

knowitall599 said:
			
		

> Look, Carter did a great job and so will Obama.  Besides, the Republicans still have the powers of filibuster.



Carter did a great job? A misery index of over 20 is a great job? Unemployment above 14 % is a great job? He was a horrible president and if he continued, the USSR would have annihilated America. And Republicans can't filibuster whenever they want. Think of it as a one-time get out of jail card.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 7, 2008)

A Japanese town called Obama are quite excited by his sweeping victory



Edit: 1337 posts


----------



## Waddle Dee (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm... well, the way I see this... every freaking republican can shut up RIGHT NOW. Barack is president andill change this country for the good. Not hard too... anything is better than Bush...


and I'm proud to be an American, without a dumbass president anymore~~~ *sings terrible parody*


----------



## Trolly (Nov 8, 2008)

Man, that YouTube vid is pure win. The Japanese sure are crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay OBAMA !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## RebelX (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, Obama won, but I seriously feel bad for John McCain. Not because he lost the election, but the way that the GOP used him...


----------



## da_head (Nov 9, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> A Japanese town called Obama are quite excited by his sweeping victory
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 1337 posts


*facepalm*

(in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

